# Cooking without salt



## PFM (Apr 21, 2012)

I've turned over my salt for fresh herbs and vegetables for flovering meats and foods and wow was I missing out. My BP is down, I have striations in my triceps and sleep has improved (the better sleep is most likey lower BP).

Cooking ground turkey with mushrooms, fresh garlic, fresh tomatoes, fresh peppers and zero salt makes a tastey addition to any meal. I still use canned beans but rinse them well under running water and add brown rice and a list fresh onion, garlic, peppers, mushrooms and make large skillet to feed off for days.

Allot of guys already have simular routines for food/meal preps but many new guys just need a little boost. I hope this helps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2012)

A good way to cut salt out of the diet quickly is to STOP EATING OUT OF BOXES AND CANS! And be careful when you are looking at "low fat" type food items. Often times, the lack of flavor is masked with salt.


----------



## PFM (Apr 21, 2012)

Seasoned pork tenderloin, all seasonings zero salt.

This was GOOD!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been cooking without salt for years now, I swapped salt for herbs and flavor a while back, herbs add tons of flavor without the salt, I do use salt in some dishes, not gonna lie, but this is my substitute fo salt 
"dried onion powder or garlic powder with dried basil, parsley, thyme, and dill, she says, with a little cayenne " gives your food the extra kick salt gives.


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 21, 2012)

I stopped years ago also and salt sticks out like a soar thumb when I eat out.... I always have to tell them to hold off on the salt..... Fresh food taste soooo good.


----------



## weights=life (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah i stopped using salt long ago the only time i get sodium is through hot sauce, mike i like the the ground turkey idea i usually cook and eat it plain but that sounds better.


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 24, 2012)

A couple of my salt weakness tho....

Movie theater popcorn
Soy sauce for my wasabi mix to eat sushi
Chips n salsa

Ill use the green top soy and low sodium chips but even then there loaded down with salt...


----------



## Georgia (Apr 24, 2012)

I never salt anything whatsoever. I don't even use any condiments half the time. Just eat it plain.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2012)

i use small bits of it...try not too but its tough unless you take the zero sodium approach


----------

